# Dressage trainer West Yorkshire



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good freelance dressage trainer in the west yorkshire region? Have suggestions for Becky Moody and Darryl Thickitt, but they're both a little too south, I've no transport at mo!


----------



## Taffster (12 May 2009)

Shame you dont have transport, as i'm not sure if they are freelance but Manor Farm at Criddling Stubbs are fantastic Claire is Grand Prix level really knows her stuff! I'm sure she is also a panel judge


----------



## eventingdraft (12 May 2009)

I've heard Liam Fisher is pretty good.  Based in West Yorks and will travel to teach you at home.


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

Is he pure dressage? Do you know of quite a few people who use him?


----------



## eventingdraft (12 May 2009)

He is pure dressage (BD accredited), used to be an advanced eventer as well as far as I know.  The Calderdale Saddle Club seem to have a lot of demos and clinics with him but don't personally know anyone who's had a lesson themselves.  I can PM you his mobile number if you want - let me know.


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

Yes pls, that'd be great! Thanks


----------



## eventingdraft (12 May 2009)

PM'd you. Let me know how you get on with him because I'm thinking of getting some training with him myself.


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

Got it, thanks! Couldn't reply as your not accepting PM messages? Will let you know how I get on. Thanks again!


----------



## pennyh (12 May 2009)

i'm in halifax &amp; have rebecca marsden , she's a BHSIIsm , &amp; very good , i've had her for a long time now &amp; she is great at keeping things fresh &amp; really puts her all into our lessons , when i first started with her she got us from unaff prelim to affil elementary in 18 months , she has a great attitude &amp; i also like the fact that if i am really struggling she will jump on , once i see she can make the pone do something i know its down to me to shape up!

she mostly covers halifax , huddersfield , mirfield but will travel a bit further for extra travel cost

she does her own training with one of the TTT trainers who has ridden to GP

best of all she is cheaper than liam fisher &amp; alot cheaper than claire senior 
	
	
		
		
	


	





pm me if you would like her contact details


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (12 May 2009)

Clare and Janet Senior are very good, very big on making sure the basics are correct.  Not had a lesson with Liam Fisher but my friend has and she liked him.


----------



## millimoo (12 May 2009)

Where are you based? and is it pure dressage you do or Eventing?
Darryll does a fortnightly clinic nr Ilkley, he also does one in Lancashire at Arkenfield. It may be worth ringing him to find out if he does anything local to you as he's up in West Yorkshire on a regualr basis.
I also know a Level 3 Eventing trainer called Tim Pearson who travels, I know he went out and won at affiliated Adv Medium when he wheeled his horse out after a long break a few weeks ago.


----------



## Halfstep (12 May 2009)

I used to train with Liam Fisher when he lived down here.  He's good!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And a lovely guy to boot!


----------



## L00bey (12 May 2009)

Theres Cathy or Ann Burrell based in Harrogate
http://www.burrelldressage.co.uk/index.html


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

Millimoo - I'm based in Burton Salmon, 20 mins west of Selby next to the A1. I havn't got transport at the moment, that's my problem with clinics. Apart from Claire Senior, there's doesn't seem to be that many nearby??


----------



## Thunderbirds R Gone (12 May 2009)

Is it pure dressage, and if so what level?


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

yes, pure dressage and I'm at the start of the journey!


----------



## Ludi-doodi (12 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Clare and Janet Senior are very good, very big on making sure the basics are correct.  Not had a lesson with Liam Fisher but my friend has and she liked him. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Janet's sister, Clare's Aunt - Josie Howarth - is excellent and she comes to you too!  What she hasn't competed in probably isn't worth doing - dressage, XC, SJ, showing - you name it she's done it all to high level (Foxhunter @ HOYS, Advanced Drsg) you get the picture.  AND she's isn't expensive either.

Edited to say that she is a lovely, lovely woman and will really get you back to basics and build you up, very quickly, from there.  PM if you want me to pass your details on to her - I'm having a lesson with her on Saturday.  In fact if you wanted to venture all the way out towards Mirfield and watch her in action I'm sure she wouldn't mind!
.


----------



## rosiesmumof4 (12 May 2009)

you could ride to Manor Grange from Burton salmon - particularly now the A1 isn't if you get my drift.  Otherwise the livery yard in monk Fryston does clinics - so easily hackable - they have a website and have quite a variety of visiting trainers.
I'm just down the road from you.


----------



## KProcter (12 May 2009)

can you give me the website for the yard at monk fryston? It's not far at all!


----------



## rosiesmumof4 (13 May 2009)

homestead-livery.co.uk
Tracey the owner is very friendly and helpful - i went a few times before i had transport and she was happy to put me in eg during the winter so i ahd time to hack home before dark


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 June 2009)

Hi I have Liam and he is brilliant, last year I brought my 6 year old coloured gelding Lewus back in to work after I had a baby and I really struggled. 

I called Liam and he came and assessed me and told me I was the problem and not Lewus, it turned out my right pelvis was actually 2 inch lower than my left and I had suffered a rotated pelvis after having my daughter. 

I had also put Lewus's back out by riding him lopsided... we both had physio and continued lessons with Liam, we began lessons in september 2008 and in january 2009 we qualified for the PUK winter champs 1st time out winning our class and the championship.... we went to the PUK winter champs in march and we won the coloured ridden, the home produced coloured and in the evening performance we took the ridden coloured championship...

Since then we have qualified for the RIHS for this year and are now competing at county level and working towards qualifying for HOYS. I can not recommend Liam enough, he explains things clearly and I think communication and understanding is the most important thing between trainer, rider and horse, hes very patient and kind with horses. I am very gratefull to Liam and his continued support of both me and Lewus x x


----------



## lisa_dundee (4 June 2009)

No he has experience eventing too x


----------



## Ludi-doodi (4 June 2009)

ooh that's really interesting, he's coming out to our yard on Saturday for the first time. Looking forward to it as I've not had a lesson in almost a month - current trainer is off games because of injury and likely to be off for a few months.


----------



## jordstar21 (17 July 2013)

please could u send me details on prices and contact details please to jordan_biancax@hotmail.co.uk xx thank you


----------



## Pale Rider (18 July 2013)

If you want a classically trained Dressage Instructor who is trained by the master Philippe Karl try Becky Holden.  Ridingfromthegroundup@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## kitface (24 September 2013)

Dani Haigh based at Ledston Hall, Castleford. Will only travel out for a few though at the moment, so better if there are a few people wanting lessons. Trained to UKCC and BD Apprentice.


----------



## amandaco2 (25 September 2013)

ive have had a few with liam and i found him excellent. made more progress with my PSG horse than with multiple sessions with other trainers! sadly hes not usually based near me but hopefully doing some clinics within an hours travel, which i plan to go to!


----------

